# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Ahci. Рейд контроллер. Создание Образа...

## CaHoI3I/I4

Доброго Времени Суток!!!!

ПОМОГИТЕ! Может кто сталкивался!?
Срочно надо сделать, Образ Партиции диска!!!

Создан Рейд Масив, типа Зеркало, на контроллере типа AHCI Compatible RAID Controller!

Чем можно снять, Полый Образ!? (по типу акрониса) Что Бы потом можно было Востановить Диск!?

__

С Уважением, San.

----------


## msi

А чем ненравится Акронис, он прекрасно снимает образ с Raid массивов, особенно типа "зеркало"

----------


## CaHoI3I/I4

День добрый!

Интересно? Зачем бы я задавал свой вопрос, если бы все было так легко? :)

Во первых, сам рейд контроллер - Довольно свежий!
Во вторых, простой Акронис, не ставится на серверную платформу!

Задача была решена, путем скачивания с интернета, САМОГО ПОСЛЕДНЕГО, 11, образа Акрониса труимаджа, загрузочного диска... 10 не видел!

----------


## msi

> День добрый!
> 
> Во первых, сам рейд контроллер - Довольно свежий!
> Во вторых, простой Акронис, не ставится на серверную платформу!


так ставить его и ненадо, наоборот нужно загрузится с загрузочного диска в котором есть Акронис.

----------


## SMARTER

> А чем ненравится Акронис, он прекрасно снимает образ с Raid массивов, особенно типа "зеркало"


:cool: Ну вы ребза совсем долбанулить "нравится\ненравится", отвечаите по существу: да\нет, есть\нету. Или типа - пробовал\непробовал ты такую-то прогу.:cool:

----------


## CaHoI3I/I4

+1

Хоть и "новичок" - Всех сразу На Х@q послал! :)

Вопрос про альтернативу был..... А решил Я Проблему - Скачиванием 11го акониса! 

зы: Если кого заинтересует, могу Сцыл Дать!

----------


## SMARTER

> Хоть и "новичок" - Всех сразу На Х@q послал! :)


Почему сразу "послал"? Может я об этой проге впервые слышу а мне сразу нравится\не нравится? неудобно както.
Я между прочим себя здесь уже "своячком" считаю.




> Если кого заинтересует, могу Сцыл Дать!


А сцыл дай если можешь.

----------


## CaHoI3I/I4

Да ты не понял! :) Я тебя наоборот поддержал! Видел там в верху "+1" стоит? :)

Потому что ответ твой, в самое яблочко был, на мой вопрос, в отличии от остальных!  (если вопрос помните, был :Чем можно снять, Полый Образ!? (по типу акрониса))

Ну а вот сцылка собственно, на акронисы и прочую лабуду: http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...=0&limit=1&m=1

ЗЫ: Так, для инфы, Гхост с последнего Хериена, не пробовал. А вот с предыдущего, создание образа клинит на отметке 1%...

Всем Удачи!

----------

